# Sticky  Explanation on short terms/ commands English/dutch/German



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I tought it was a nice idea to put some short terms here, theyÂ´re used so much in the dogsworld and makes things easier to understand.

Please add your remarks or tell me when I made a mistake.

PSD: Police Service Dog
PPD: Personal Protection Dog
SAR: Search and Rescue dog
Sch.: Schutzhund, 3 levels
BH/VZH: general training programme, is required before Sch. or IPO
IPO/IWR: international Prufungs ordnung, looks almost the same as sch. these days
KNPV: Koninklijke Nederlandse Politiehonden Vereniging/Royal Dutch Policedog Association
Obj.: object guarding, 1 of the programmes of KNPV
PH1: Politiehond 1/Police dog 1, 1 of the programmes of KNPV
PH2: Politiehond 2/Police dog 2, 1 of the programmes of KNPV

Out: release/let go of object/sleeve/suit Los(sen) (dutch)
Platz: down/af 
Heel: fuÃŸ, voet, volgen

HIC - this is for the Herding Instinct Certificate
CGC - is for canine good citizen - through the AKC
CD - is companion dog - through the AKC

ASR: American Street Ring 
ASR-E: Entry Level title for ASR, then theres ASR1/2/3. 
PSA: Protection Sport Association - type of protection sport

Fuss/fuÃŸ is the German term for heel 
Stay = blieb Bleib 
sit = Sitz 
Come = heir hier also dutch 
No = Nine or Phooey Nein (german),nee (dutch) or foei (dutch) 
Leave it = lass es 
go out = Voraus 
watch= paus auf 
attack= fass


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

ASR: American Street Ring
ASR-E: Entry Level title for ASR, then theres ASR1/2/3.
PSA: Protection Sport Association - type of protection sport


----------



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Selena, excellent post. I have often wondered what all those initials meant  

The command translations are good to know too. I don't know the translation for the other languages but here are a few more German terms

Fuss/fuß is the German term for heel 
Stay = blieb Bleib
sit = Sitz
Come = hier also dutch
No = Nine or Phooey Nein (german) or foei (dutch)
Leave it = lass es
go out = Voraus
watch= paus auf
attack= fass

I don´t know if they are typo´s but I changed it in regular german :wink:
selena


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Sure I can.
> HIC - this is for the Herding Instinct Certificate
> CGC - is for canine good citizen - through the AKC
> CD - is companion dog - through the AKC


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

May I just say that "hier" German is English "here".

I use "come" when I want him to come to me with his kong or whatever but not deliver a perfect "here".

Gillian


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Also 
APPDA ( American Protection Patrol Dog Association )
APPDA-EL
APPDA-PPD-1 / 3
APPDA-PSD-1 / 3


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

BH is not required before IPO. German SchH requires BH but IPO is the international version and no BH is required beforehand. Actually, German SchH (now VPG) and IPO are virtually the same but in the long flight, German SchH participants are allowed to hold the dog by the collar and IPO particpants not.

Cheers
Gillian


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Look at both prefix and suffix titles
http://www.akc.org/events/titles.cfm?page=2


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

And these :

AWD I = American Working Dog I
AWD II = American Working Dog II​AWD III = American Working Dog III

http://www.awdf.net/02-24-08AWDF TRIAL RULES.pdf


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Brevet- intro level of French Ring

couchay-down chouchez
assi-sit assiz
opeeai- heel/ come command
daboo-stand
pabooshay-stay
aport-retrieve aport or aportez
abwaa- speak

(spelled phonetically)
in red the spelling which I'm sure of in French, the other I will check- Selena


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> BH is not required before IPO. German SchH requires BH but IPO is the international version and no BH is required beforehand. Actually, German SchH (now VPG) and IPO are virtually the same but in the long flight, German SchH participants are allowed to hold the dog by the collar and IPO particpants not.
> 
> Cheers
> Gillian


Gillian, in Holland VZH (similar to BH) is required before IPO I.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Selena, my apologies - assumed it was like in Switzerland and Germany. 

Gillian


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

This is off my website http://www.dantero.com/titles.php where it is formatted a little better

ORGANIZATIONS 
AAC Agility Association of Canada 
AKC American Kennel Club 
APDT Association of Pet Dog Trainers 
AWDF American Working Dog Federation 
AWMA American Working Malinois Association 
CKC Canadian Kennel Club 
CRA Canadian Ring Association (French Ring) 
NADAC North American Dog Agility Council 
NARA North American Ring Association (French Ring) 
UKC United Kennel Club 
USDAA US Dog Agility Association 

MISCELLANEOUS TITLES & ABBREVIATIONS 
CGC Canine Good Citizen Certificate 
TT Temperment Tested 
CH Champion (prefix) 
CH Tr. Working Trial Champion 
ROM Register of Merit, requirements vary based on breed 
TDI Therapy Dog International 
CHIC Varies based on breed, dog has met a list of health test requirements set by the national breed club 
Mjr Ptd Dog is major pointed in conformation 
HIT High in Trial 
RHIT Reserve High in Trial 

FRENCH RING 
FR Brevet The entry level title in French Ring, combines obedience and protection work, is considered a working certificate and only has to be passed once 
FRI Level one, a combination of obedience, agility and protection work, requires 2 passing scores under different judges 
FRII Level two, a combination of obedience, agility and protection work, requires 2 passing scores under different judges 
FRIII Level three, the highest level in French Ring, a combination of obedience, agility and protection work, requires 2 passing scores under different judges 
FR Level X Used to denote when a dog has earned one leg at level X 

MONDIO RING 
MR Brevet The entry level title in Mondio Ring, combines obedience and protection work. Is not a requirement to compete at MRI 
MRI Level one, a combination of obedience, agility and protection work 
MRII Level two, a combination of obedience, agility and protection work 
MRIII Level three, the highest level in French Ring, a combination of obedience, agility and protection work 
In Mondio Ring a dog must earn two legs at level I or II to advance to the next level (II or III). OR a dog can compete in MR at the level it is currently competing at in Sch or FR. IE a dog competing at FRII can compete at MRII even if it has never trialed in MR before. 

SCHUTZHUND 
AD 12 1/2 mile endurance run 
BH Similar to a combination of the CD and CGC tests The BH Test Explained, required before a dog can compete in any other Sch comeptitions/levels 
SchHA The SchI obedience and protection phases, no tracking 
SchHI, SchHII, SchHIII comprising three phases -tracking,obedience and protection. dog must pass all three phases to earn title 
IPOI, IPOII, IPOIII depending on when they were earned, the same as the SchI, II, or III, or some slight rule differences - International Prufungorden 
VPGI, VPGII, VPGIII depending on when they were earned, the same as the SchI, II, or III, or some slight rule differences 
FH advanced tracking title (comparable to TDX) 
FHII highest level Sch tracking title, similar to a VST 
WH watchdog title 
KKL Koerklasse means the dog is certified as eligible for breeding under the German breed survey system, ratings are I and II, requirements vary based on breed 

HERDING TITLES 
Each of these titles can have a livestock specific suffix: d for ducks, s for sheep, g for goats, ge for geese, or c for cattle. They may also have a course suffix. IE HIAs is Herding Intermediate, Course A, on sheep. HSBc would be Herding Started, Course B on cattle. 
HIC Herding Instinct Certified 
HCH Herding Companion (prefix) (AKC) 
HI Herding Intermediate (AKC) 
HS Herding Started (AKC) 
HT Herding Tested (AKC) 
HX Herding Excellent (AKC) 
PT Pre-Trial Tested (AKC) 
HCT Herding Capable Tested (AHBA) 
JHD Junior Herd Dog (AHBA) 
HTDI Herding Trial Dog, first level (AHBA) 
HTDII Herding Trial Dog, second level (AHBA) 
HTDIII Herding Trial Dog, third level (AHBA) 
HRDI Herding Ranch Dog, first level (AHBA) 
HRDII Herding Ranch Dog, second level (AHBA) 
HRDIII Herding Ranch Dog, third level (AHBA) 
HTADI Herding Trial ?? Dog, first level (AHBA) 
HTADII Herding Trial ?? Dog, second level (AHBA) 
HTADIII Herding Trial ?? Dog, third level (AHBA) 
ATD Advanced Trial Dog (ASCA) 
OTD Open Trial Dog (ASCA) 
RD Ranch Dog (dog has been evaluated by a judge while doing its routine farm tasks & certified to be a useful working dog) (ASCA) 
STD Started Trial Dog (ASCA) 
WTCH Working Trial Champion (prefix) (dog has earned ATD on all 3 types of stock) (ASCA) 

FLYBALL TITLES 
FD Flyball Dog (NAFA) 
FDX Flyball Dog Excellent (NAFA) 
FDCh Flyball Champion (NAFA) 
FDM Flyball Master (NAFA) 
FMX Flyball Master Excellent (NAFA) 
FMch Flyball Master Champion (NAFA) 
ONYX Award based on points (NAFA) 
FDGCh Flyball Grand Champion (NAFA) 
TF-I, TF-II, TF-III Top Flight (U-FLI) 
TFE-I, TFE-II, TFE-III Top Flight Executive (U-FLI) 
TFP-I, TFP-II, TFP-III Top Flight Premier (U-FLI) 
TFFC-I, TFFC-II, TFFC-III Top Flight First Class (U-FLI) 
TFWC-I, TFWC-II, TFWC-III Top Flight World Class (U-FLI) 
TFX-I, TFX-II, TFX-III Top Flight Extreme (U-FLI) 
TFU-I, TFU-II, TFU-III Top Flight Ultimate (U-FLI) 

AGILITY TITLES 
AX Agility Excellent (AKC) 
MX Master Agility Excellent (AKC) 
NA Novice Agility (AKC) 
OA Open Agility (AKC) 
NAJ Novice Jumper With Weaves (AKC) 
OAJ Open Jumper With Weaves (AKC) 
AXJ Excellent Jumper With Weaves (AKC) 
MXJ Master Jumper With Weaves (AKC) 
U-AGI Agility I (UKC) 
U-AGII Agility II (UKC) 
U-ACH Agility Champion (UKC) 
U-ACHX Agility Champion Excellent (UKC) 
AD Agility Dog (USDAA) 
VAD Veteran Agility Dog (USDAA) 
VAAD Veteran Advanced Agility Dog (USDAA) 
VMAD Veteran Master Agility Dog (USDAA) 
VS Veterans Snooker 
VJ Veterans Jumper 
VG Veterans Gambler 
VPD Veteran Performance Dog 
AAD Advanced Agility Dog (USDAA) 
MAD Master Agility Dog (USDAA) 
SM Snooker Master (USDAA) 
GM Gambler Master (USDAA) 
PM Pairs Master (USDAA) 
JM Jumpers Master (USDAA) 
ADCH Agility Dog Champion (USDAA) 
ADC Agility Dog of Canada (AAC) 
AADC Advanced Agility Dog of Canada (AAC) 
MADC Master Agility Dog of Canada (AAC) 
O-, S- Outstanding, Superior Peformance, prefixed to any NADAC title 
NAC, NAC-V, NAC-JH Novice Standard, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
OAC, OAC-V, OAC-JH Open Standard, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
EAC, EAC-V, EAC-JH Elite Standard, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
NGC, NGC-V, NGC-JH Novice Gamblers, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
OGC, OGC-V, OGC-JH Open Gamblers, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
EGC, EGC-V, EGG-JH Elite Gamblers, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
NJC, NJC-V, NJC-JH Novice Jumpers, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
OJC, OJC-V, OJC-JH Open Jumpers, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
EJC, EJC-V, EJC-JH Elite Jumpers, Veterans, Junior Handler (NADAC) 
NATCh Agility Trial Champion (NADAC) 

OBEDIENCE & TRACKING TITLES (AKC/UKC/APDT) 
RL-1 Rally Level 1 (APDT) 
RL-2 Rally Level 2 (APDT) 
RL-3 Rally Level 3 (APDT) 
RN Rally Novice (AKC) 
RA Rally Advanced (AKC) 
RE Rally Excellent (AKC) 
RAE Rally Advanced Excellent (AKC) 
CD Companion Dog (AKC, CKC) 
CDX Companion Dog Excellent (AKC, CKC) 
UD Utility Dog (AKC, CKC) 
UDX Utility Dog Excellent (AKC) 
U-CD Companion Dog (prefix) (UKC) 
U-CDX Companion Dog Excellent (prefix) (UKC) 
U-UD Utility Dog (prefix) (UKC) 
OTCh Obedience Trial Champion (prefix) (AKC, CKC) 
TD Tracking Dog (AKC, CKC) 
TDX Tracking Dog Excellent (AKC, CKC) 
VST Variable Surface Tracking (AKC) 
CT Champion Tracker (a dog with a TD, TDX and VST) (AKC) 
VCD I Versatile Companion Dog (AKC) has completed CD, NA, NAJ, TD or CD, NAP, NJP, TD 
VCD II Versatile Companion Dog (AKC) has completed CDX, OA, OAJ, TD or CDX, OAP, OJP, TD 
VCD III Versatile Companion Dog (AKC) has completed UD, AX, AXJ, TDX or UD, AXP, AJP, TDX 
VCD IV Versatile Companion Dog (AKC) has completed UDX, MX, MXJ, VST or UDX, MXP, MJP, VST 
VCCH Versatile Companion Champion (AKC prefix) has completed OTCH, MACH and CT


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Selena, my apologies - assumed it was like in Switzerland and Germany.
> 
> Gillian


apologies are not necessary. Strange that Belgium and Holland require BH and German and Switzerland not, do you know why it isn't required? Is it extra?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Selena

In Germany you are required to prove your dog has achieved BH before you can do VPG 1 as this is a national sport.

I can't find anything in the IPO rules which states that you need this requirement. 

It's misleading in Switzerland because our BH and VPG, not only being national, have no connection with Germany's BH and VPG and I can start VPG 1 or IPO 1 without any other requirement apart from age.

Seems strange though. You could come here to Switzerland, and do IPO, which will be recognised in Holland, thereby leaving out the BH.

Must do some research to get to the bottom of this.

Gillian


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the terms used in Dutch/KNPV for:
Jump the fence
Broad jump (ditch)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Loring Cox said:


> Can anyone tell me the terms used in Dutch/KNPV for:
> Jump the fence
> Broad jump (ditch)


Depends on the handler, but the fence is usually: hoog or over. The ditch is usually: breed or over.

We use hoog for both the jumps and breed for the ditch. Over we use for the swimming excercise.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Gillian are you also stuck in dreadful Switzerland? 
FCI is the one with the rules. Each country is free to deal with its members as it pleases. A German BH I is a totally different trial than the one in Switzerland. For instance no tracking required. But one has to walk in a city like situation. It makes sense when you look at some of the agility dogs in Switzerland. 
VGP, competition obedience is not the same either in Switzerland and Germany. I believe VPG III and Ob III are identical. IPO however is always IPO no matter where you live as FCI dictates the rules. Due to Swiss dog laws there seem to be some changes going on (soft stock issue).
Personally I wouldn't want to do a BH I in Switzerland. I have seen far too many dogs not reliable at all and I have no interest in dog fights during a trial.
And then we have Austria among the German speaking countries. No clue how it works over there.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Rachel,

Yes I'm here for the duration but I love it. So many rules, laws, etc. just waiting to be broken!!!! 

I think the term Schutzhund that is now known as VPG, is misleading as a title. VPG is a Swiss National Sports and in no way identical with German dog sports. I think they were based on the UK police dog trials originally.

You have to remember that each country has the freedom to name and define its trials as it wishes.

VPG 3 (no longer III since a few years) is not identical with Obedience 3. Obedience is not part of our working trials and comes under the section with Agility, Mobility, etc. It should belong to Working Trials, as I was told but no big deal. Dioesn't really *** a dog out.

However, we do have Mondioring and 2 Weltmeister\\/ \\/ although there is a very good American girl, creeping up on them and sure has my backing for next year as well !!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Rachel, why dog fights in BH (Swiss)?? This can happen in any trial - haven't seen it happen though!

BH was a trial for young dogs and was extended to include BH 2 and then BH 3 for trainers who did not wish to do bitework. Don't think that the BH 3 is something to be achieved quickly because it isn't. The tracking part is far superior to IPO 3 with various types of corners from open to closed.


----------

